# Help!!! Found another ill bird, but hve a heathy one at home.



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello, I found another ill bird while walking my dog today, it was just sitting against a wall outside f a coffee shop. I picked it up and it made no attempt to move. I have another rescue bird at home who has made an amazing recovery, 
and i don't want to compromise his health, I am keeping the new bird qaurentined in a box, with heat seeds and water. I am not sure what is wrong with him though. I live in Canada and it i cold, thought he might be torpid... his throat is clean,no signs of canker, no wounds, healthy plumage although constantly fluffed, bright eyes. However he has some crust around his cere, and his crop feels full. He has also very odd poops. They are watery, yet formed, but very large with a pale green colouring. He still isn't real moving? any ideas??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jello said:


> Hello, I found another ill bird while walking my dog today, it was just sitting against a wall outside f a coffee shop. I picked it up and it made no attempt to move. I have another rescue bird at home who has made an amazing recovery,
> and i don't want to compromise his health, I am keeping the new bird qaurentined in a box, with heat seeds and water. I am not sure what is wrong with him though. I live in Canada and it i cold, thought he might be torpid... his throat is clean,no signs of canker, no wounds, healthy plumage although constantly fluffed, bright eyes. However he has some crust around his cere, and his crop feels full. He has also very odd poops. They are watery, yet formed, but very large with a pale green colouring. He still isn't real moving? any ideas??


Hi Jello,
I would keep him/her isolated, put on a heating pad (set on low with a towel over it). Give a bowl of water with a dash of salt and sugar in it. Observe and see if 'she' (?) perks up with the heat. Very large poop, usually means they haven't moved around much (either sitting on a nest or not feeling well enough to move around). Also have some seed available.
I have to go out, but others will be along, keep checking back.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you post some pictures of the bird and the droppings? That might help. Do you have any medications? Does the bird feel thin at all? Normally, we'd hit them with a good systemic antibiotic due to the upper respiratory signs as well as an anti-canker medication.

Pidgey


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Would be great if you could post up a few photos of him, also a close-up of his cere area and one of his fresh droppings. Do you still have some antibiotics on hand? Most times it would be OK to provide some food, but if you find them not moving like this, with a full crop, it may be best to hold off on any food, at least overnight, to make sure the crop is going to empty OK, water is OK just monitor his consumption to make sue he not going to over do it. 

Karyn


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks for the quick replys, ok... I have a very very small amount of baytril left from when my iguana was ill. I have no way of uploading any pics until sunday. His cere looks fine, it had a some crust around it, but I gently wiped it off, his airways look clear and there are no physical signs of canker. He still hasn't really moved, but he is defecatng a lot. So far they all look the same, whites are runny, pale grey green, large soft yet formed.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jello, do you know what the strength is of the Baytril you have is? In any event, when you can just walk over and pick one of these guys up, obviously there is something serious going on and without a vet's involvement and running a bunch of tests, sometimes the best thing to do is hit them, with a pretty broad combination of meds, as Pidgey mentions, including a canker med, Metronidazole in combination with a broad spectrum antibiotic, like Baytril, or a Sulfa med.

Here are a few links again to a few tropical fish stores where you are to be able to pick up some Metronidazole (Metroplex by Seachem) and also a sulfa med, (Triple-Sulfa by API).

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Locations/Scarborough/scarborough.html

You could start him on the Baytril (6-8mg as a first dose) and we could switch over to the other meds or if one of these stores is close to you pick up the meds and we'll get him going on them. I'll help you get them mixed up and you'll need a 1cc syringe (without the needle as well).

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, started the little one the baytril, and heading out to get some metroplex. I have rehabbed quite a few birds now, and this one confuses me. He appears to be an adult... large, with light eyes and full plumage, but he is acting as a youngster, trying to eat from my hands the same way he would from his mommas crop. The baytril suspension is 20 mg/ml, however I am almost out, so I might have to pick up some fish mox. Poops are till the same, large, watery, very pale green and thick and snake like.His crop feels like a little sand bag so I am thinking it sounds like canker, even though there is no foul smell coming from his mouth and it looks clean... He is drinking but has no interest in seeds, has anyone seen a light eyed large youngster?Also, since he is not eating, he long should i let him go without food before I should intervene. I have bag of organic peas n the freezer.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jello, I wouldn't mind continuing with the Baytril, (along with the Metronidazole you are picking up), until it's finished, as I feel Baytril will be more effective than the Amoxicillin (a fair amount of bacteria are less sensitive to Amoxicillin lately, unless it's potentiated with clavulanic acid, ie; Clavamox). The reason I recommend a sulfa med sometimes, when I hear of loose green droppings, is that outside of treating for bacterial infections, sulfa meds will also treat for coccidiosis, which can also cause loose droppings.

So are you saying his crop did empty somewhat, but has a "sand bag" feeling to it, or that it did not empty much and is feeling like a sand bag? Does it feel like there are any larger items inside? If you feel like there are still contents in the crop that did not empty overnight, hold off on any food and just water and meds for the time being. They are fine for a few days without food, as long as they are drinking well and have a decent amount of body mass.

When you do provide some seeds, on the condition his crop did empty, I wouldn't mind seeing you remove the larger items such as corn, peas and so on for now, at least until we are sure his crop is starting to feel as it normally should.

Photos of him and his droppings, when you can, will be helpful.


Karyn


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you have any idea where I can pick up baytril without a perscription? I barely have enough for one more dose. His crop has emptied slightly, yesterday it was hard, assuming it was full, today it is a little looser, but it feels crunchy, like it has gravel in it. I will hold off on food, what does metro do you suggest?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Did you get the Metroplex?... if so, and to confirm, does it say each scoop holds 100mg Metronidazole? You will need a prescription for Baytril, or a vet to dispense some unless you order it over the Internet; http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html. The Triple-Sulfa by API would be an acceptable alternative for now.

Karyn


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

I got metronidazole from seachem, and yes each measure is approx 100 mg. Thanks for the link it will prove helfull in the future. So what next? ... just a quick update, the bird is moving around a little more then yesterday, but is extremely docile, it doesn't flinch when i go to pick it up, and it just sits there and allows me to examine it...not quite sure what that means, I have dealt with some pretty sick birds and they all acted terrified when I handled them for the first time. It is definitely feral.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mix 2 1/2 scoops of the Metronidazole into 5mL of honey or pancake syrup, stir well, let sit 20 minutes, stir again and you will have a 50mg/mL suspension to dose with. Give this little guy to start 1cc/mL (50mg) of the Metronidazole suspension, then in 12 hours give him 0.30cc (15mg) and the same every 12 hours for the next 5 days and well reassess then, of before. Stir very well each time you draw a dose and refrigerate between use.

What about the Tripe-Sulfa? Also, I would not mind seeing if you could get a little extra water into him after giving the Metronidazole and then gently massaging his crop to loosen things up in there and make sure the med comes in good contact with all surfaces within. To do this wrap him in a towel, head point slightly down, and dribble a few drops of water to the side of his beak, see if you can manage 5mL of water. The down angle is to make sure water runs out mouth and not down his throat as he is taking the water.
.
Also when giving the suspension, also wrap him in a towel and just place a drop of two to the front of his mouth and let him tongue it down, don't shoot the med in. Each 1mL is about 20 drops.

When ill, they can become a little not all the way "there", so this appears as docile, this will change as they start to feel better.

Don't forget the photos as early as you can of the bird and importantly, the droppings.

Karyn


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

I would like to thank every one of you for your help and your compassion towards these magnificant birds, I am very grateful. I am very very sad to inform you that t this little one didn't make it. I honestly did evereything I could. Karen, I would like to thank you for all of your advice, if I had only found him sooner I am sure he would have pulled through. 

Sincerely Janelle I


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. It's always hard to take.

Pidgey


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

Tell me about it. I am still walking deeply wounded from the loss of Fallen, a feral that i took a while back that passed away last september. She has forever changed, me. Although I am sad, I am glad that this little guy at the very least past away warm and sheltered and with somebody, as opposed to cold and alone on the street.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janelle, I am very sorry to hear this, I thought we might of had a good shot at bringing this little one back, I know you tried your very best for him.

Karyn


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry he didn't make it. You were in excellent hands and did all you could do.......I know that doesn't take the hurt away, but at least the little one didn't pass alone and out in the cold. Thank you for trying.


----------

